# werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2007)

kann mir jemand helfen? Werde seit Tagen, meist in den Morgenstunden, von dieser Nummer angeklingelt. Komischerweise meine Arbeitskollegin auch. KEiner von uns kennt eine Nummer dieser Art. Sind beide bei T-Mobile Kunde, dort ist eine solche Service-Nr. nicht bekannt. Wie soll ich vorgehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Es ist höchst ungewöhnlich, dass 0800 er Nummern anrufen. Die Telekom selber  arbeitet fast 
ausschließlich mit unterdrückten Rufnummern.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

tja, das hab ich auch schon gehört. Aber wie sol ich mich(wir uns) jetzt verhalten. Ich empfinde das inzwischen als sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

grundsätzlich müßte die Bundesnetzagentur zuständig sein. 

bei Antispam steht ein  Vordruck dafür mit der Mailadresse der BNetzA 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13409

Frage: hat denn schon mal jemand einen Anruf angenommen, bzw was passiert dann?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

nein, das haben wir nicht gemacht, da wir Angst vor eventuellen, sehr hohen Kosten haben. Außerdem klingelt es immer nur wenige Sekunden, daß kaum die Chance bestünde, ran zu gehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen? Werde seit Tagen, meist in den Morgenstunden, von dieser Nummer angeklingelt. Komischerweise meine Arbeitskollegin auch. KEiner von uns kennt eine Nummer dieser Art. Sind beide bei T-Mobile Kunde, dort ist eine solche Service-Nr. nicht bekannt. Wie soll ich vorgehen.



Rufe die Nummer mal an und schildere dein Anliegen. Das scheint T-Mobile zu sein. Die Nummer ist kostenfrei.


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

0800330034550: "Herzlich willkommen bei T-Mobile ..."


----------



## Sirius (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Die entgeltfreie 0800-Rufnummer 3300345 ist tatsächlich an T-Mobile vergeben (7-stellig!).
Alles nach der 7. Ziffer ist im internen Netz von T-Mobile geschaltet.

Daher ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich entweder um einen "Schaltfehler" handelt oder ein Dritter  diese Rufnummer überträgt: CLIP - no screening -


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Sirius schrieb:


> Daher ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich entweder um einen "Schaltfehler" handelt oder ein Dritter  diese Rufnummer überträgt: CLIP - no screening -


0800 er Nummern sind  m.E.keine "echten" Anschlüsse, sondern dienen allein der kostenlosen 
Anrufmöglichkeit für Anrufer.  Sie werden üblicherweise auf real existierende Anschlüsse weitergeleitet.
http://mwl.telekom.de/produkte/index.php?p_id=767
Daher ist die Rufnummernanzeige einer derartigen Nummer mehr als  merkwürdig.
Die zweite Möglichkeit als übler "Scherz" erscheint mir daher   plausibler.


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ... Daher ist die Rufnummernanzeige einer derartigen Nummer mehr als  merkwürdig.   ...


JA und NEIN.
JA: in diesem speziellen Fall ist's wirklich merkwürdig. Oder es werden Durchwahlen von Nebenstellenanschlüssen übermittelt?
NEIN: Es gibt durchaus "seriöse" Fälle, bei denen eine 0800 übermittelt wird, z.B. bei T-Com's "Anrufbeantworter im Netz" werden eingegangene Anrufe damit signalisiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



dieter_w schrieb:


> NEIN: Es gibt durchaus "seriöse" Fälle, bei denen eine 0800 übermittelt wird, z.B. bei T-Com's "Anrufbeantworter im Netz" werden eingegangene Anrufe damit signalisiert.


 nach einigem  Suchen gefunden ( ein Dienst,  der nur recht mühsam zu bedienen ist
  und  daher nicht nutze )
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/kom/0306263.htm


> Die T-Net-Box ist ein Anrufbeantworter für Telefonanrufe und Faxe (kostenpflichtig) im T-Net der Deutschen Telekom. Es handelt sich dabei um einen virtuellen Anrufbeantworter in den Vermittlungsstellen, der bis zu 30 Nachrichten speichert.
> Die T-Net-Box erreicht man unter der kostenfreien Rufnummer 0800 330 2424. Anschließend muss man Stern (*) und die 4-stellige Pin eingeben.


http://www.ummelden.de/isdn_downloads/t-net-anleitung.pdf
Mir ist aber nicht bekannt  und  es steht auch nichts in der Gebrauchsanleitung, dass die sich selbständig mit dieser Nummer   "meldet"


----------



## Jürgen (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Hi
-bei mir kommt die T-Net mit mehreren Klingeltönen und wenn ich abhebe ist keiner dran.--auch keine Rufnummer.
Hab ne Flatrate bei T-Home und deshalb kostenlos.
Einzig der Briefumschlag blinkt,daß ich Anrufe während meine Abwesenheit hatte.
Meist spricht da eh keiner drauf.
Hatte aber auch schon Nachts geklingelt,wo ich T-Net oder irgendeinen anderen Störer vermutete.--auch da blinkte der Briefumschlag.
Nach Eingabe PIN war natürlich kein Gespräch drauf.
---Ratlos--


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mir ist aber nicht bekannt  und  es steht auch nichts in der Gebrauchsanleitung, dass die sich selbständig mit dieser Nummer   "meldet"


Das schließt aber nicht aus, dass es trotzem so funktioniert? 

Nee, kannste glauben. Die T-Net-Box ist ja in den meisten aktuellen Tarifen kostenfrei enthalten. Bei geeigneter Konfiguration der Box wirst du über eingegangene Nachrichten per Anruf benachrichtigt. Und bei diesen Anrufen wird eben die 08003302424 im Display angezeigt. Dann brauchst du nur noch den Rückruf einleiten und landest nach Eingabe der PIN in deiner T-Net-Box.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Und bei diesen Anrufen wird eben die 08003302424 im Display angezeigt.



mit dem Thema des Threads hat das wohl gar  nichts  zu tun, die Nummer nach der gefragt wurde, 
 ist kein elektronischer  Willi


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mit dem Thema des Threads hat das wohl gar  nichts  zu tun, die Nummer nach der gefragt wurde,
> ist kein elektronischer  Willi


Wer hat dies je behauptet? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



dieter_w schrieb:


> [OFFTOPIC]Ich wusste gar nicht, das unregistrierte sich hier hier Moderatorenrechte leisten dürfen.[/OFFTOPIC]


und wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, ich sehe nichts  von "illegaler"  Moderation.
Kannst du beruhigt den Moderatoren überlassen, was zulässig ist oder nicht


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Hier hat sich mal jemand die Mühe  gemacht Servicenummern zu sammeln und  aufzulisten 


> Auswahl (kostenloser) 800, 00800 und anderer Service-Rufnummern
> der Deutschen Telekom AG und anderer Telefongesellschaften
> Unvollstaendig - ohne Gewaehr!
> Stand      : 08.01.2007


http://mobilfaq.in-ulm.de/tel800.faq.html

die besagte Nummer 0800330034550   ist nicht dabei  (nicht mal  in der Nähe davon) 

http://www.t-online-shop.de/tonline/urwfilter/contact/do/index.html;jsessionid=723037e9e57a5b7e2112


> T-Online Service Center Technik


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Also mir geht es seit Tagen genauso. Da die Nummer kostenfrei und von T- Mobile ist, hab ich mich doch mal getraut und angerufen.   Ein freundlicher Herr erklärte mir er würde meinen Tarif optimieren, da ich wohl vermehrt am Wochenende telefoniere.  Sonst bleibt alles beim alten, sprich ich krieg eine Flarate ins Fenstnetz und zu t-Mobile dazu.....  hört sich bis jetzt nicht schlecht an......
Geuß Geuß


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hört sich bis jetzt nicht schlecht an......


Wenn das stimmen würde, dann hört sich das mehr als schlecht an, weil es dreister  unverfrorener 
ColdCall wäre, verschleiert durch  dreiste Rückrufmasche. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/ColdCall


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen würde, dann hört sich das mehr als schlecht an, weil es dreister  unverfrorener
> ColdCall wäre, verschleiert durch  dreiste Rückrufmasche.
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/ColdCall


Wenn "Unregistriert" aber nun Kunde bei T-Mobile ist, dann besteht ja meiner Meinung nach eine Geschäftsbeziehung. 
Dann ist der Anruf ja eigentlich nicht vollkommen kalt ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Bin Kunde bei T-Com. Würde denen nicht raten, bei mir anzurufen. Haben denen niemals 
die Erlaubnis  erteilt, mich mit Werbeanrufen zu belästigen und  schon gar nicht auf so eine
 "hinterfotzige" Tour.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Unregistriert, ist Kunde von dieser Kompanie und der"freundliche Herr" wußte alles über mich und meine Vertragsmodalitäten und wie gerade geschrieben, wann und wo ich am liebsten telefoniere......     kann es sein sein das irgendein dritter depp solche infos bekommen kann!!!??    
ich hoffe doch sehr nein....    hoff hoff


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Ich werde auch in den letzden 3 tagen "regelmäßig" angerufen, meist so morgen gegen 8, dann mittags, gegen 12, und nachmittags, gegen 16uhr... Wenn ich da rangehe, dann kommt nichts, einfach ganrichts, kein rauchen, einfach nichts.. :-P

Wasn das []????


----------



## Toni (13 Oktober 2007)

*0800330034550 ruft mich auch an*

bei mir ist das schon ne ganze weile (2-3 wochen). bei mir scheint es immer ein zu mir umgeleiteter anruf zu sein (klingt unlogisch, ist aber so). Die ersten paar male bin ich rangegangen, aber es hat sich nie jemand gemeldet. Das ist schon baldmn ernsthafte Belästigung


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

hallo, bin zufällig auf die seite gekommen, weil auch ich seit circa 3 wochen von dieser nummer angerufen werde und das zum Teil 3-4 mal am tag.
ich habe einmal abgenommen, es hat sich aber niemand gemeldet, hab dann gleich wieder aufgelegt. wollt fragen ob ihr schon eine lösung gefunden habt dieses problem zu lösen? gruß tanja


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Habe heute morgen das Gespräch angenommen, gemeldet hat sich "T-mobile Kundenservice"
 ob ich mal 2 Minuten Zeit hätte, hatte ich aber nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Das scheint ja wirklich eine richtige Plage zu werden mit dieser Nr. Ich werde auch seit ca. 5 Tagen täglich bis zu 4/5 mal von dieser Nr. angeklingelt. Bin auch schon dran gegangen. Es hat sich aber jedesmal niemand gemeldet. Entweder wurde sofort aufgelegt oder einen kurzen Moment gewartet und dann aufgelegt. Zurückgerufen habe ich noch nicht und werde das ganz bestimmt auch nicht tun. Mir geht das ganze ziemlich auf den Wecker. Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee, wie man diese Nr. wieder los wird???

Gruß
Julia


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Ich habe eine Fritz-Card im PC. Der kann man beibringen, bei bestimmten Tel.Nr. das Telefonat anzunehmen und sofort wieder zu trennen. Die normalen Telefone klingeln nicht und der Anrufer darf eine Einheit löhnen. Das hatte ich mal bei einer nervigen Tante gemacht, die steif und fest behauptete, ich hätte ihre Telefonnummer geklaut und solle doch nicht immer rangehen, wenn sie angerufen werden will. (Irgendwie war die durch den Wind, meine Telefonnummer habe ich schon viele Jahre  )
Jedenfalls hatte ich dann Ruhe


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bin Kunde bei T-Com. Würde denen nicht raten, bei mir anzurufen. Haben denen niemals
> die Erlaubnis  erteilt, mich mit Werbeanrufen zu belästigen und  schon gar nicht auf so eine
> "hinterfotzige" Tour.


rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Werde auch seit einigen Tagen mit der Nummer angerufen.Wenn ich drann gehe ist nur ein Rauschen in der Leitung.Kann man nicht bei seinem Netzanbieter mal Nachforschen lassen wer dahinter steckt.Bin übrigenz auch T-Mobile Kunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das scheint ja wirklich eine richtige Plage zu werden mit dieser Nr. Ich werde auch seit ca. 5 Tagen täglich bis zu 4/5 mal von dieser Nr. angeklingelt. Bin auch schon dran gegangen. Es hat sich aber jedesmal niemand gemeldet. Entweder wurde sofort aufgelegt oder einen kurzen Moment gewartet und dann aufgelegt. Zurückgerufen habe ich noch nicht und werde das ganz bestimmt auch nicht tun. Mir geht das ganze ziemlich auf den Wecker. Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee, wie man diese Nr. wieder los wird???
> 
> Gruß
> Julia



Wie wäre es mal mit lesen?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

bei mir wurde gerade auch von dieser Nummer angerufen (bin auch T-Mobile Kunde)


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Bei mir ist es das Gleiche mit dieses lästigen Nummer. Habe gerade mit dem Service der Telekom gesprochen, die jedenfalls behaupten, dass dies keine ihrer Nummern ist.
Aber wie man die wieder los wir kann einem da auch keiner sagen !?!

Grüsse
C.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

da muss doch irgendetwas gegen zu machen sein?!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Wurde gerade wieder von dieser Nr. angerufen. Bin dran gegangen und es hat sich nach ein paar Sekunden der T-Mobile Kundenservice gemeldet. Eine nette Frau wollte mir Informationen von T-Moblie mitteilen. Nach dem ich mich bei ihr über diese Art von Belästigung beschwert hatte, teilte sie mir mit, dass ich beim Unterzeichnen meines Handy-Vertrages eingewilligt hätte, dass T-Mobile mir Informationen per Telefon mitteilt (Per E-Mail oder SmS ist auch möglich). Schaut mal in eure Handyverträge oder in "Mein T-Mobile" rein! Diese Einwilligungen können widerrufen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Ihr solltet euch einfach bei T-Mobile melden und euch beschweren und verlangt, dass man den Kontaktkanal Telefonie sperrt.  Fragt mich, ich arbeite in dem Verein und  weiß bescheid


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch einfach bei T-Mobile melden und euch beschweren und verlangt, dass man den Kontaktkanal Telefonie sperrt.  Fragt mich, ich arbeite in dem Verein und  weiß bescheid



Soso Kontaktkanal, klingt sehr Professionel  

Gruß Marco

P.S. Wenn du dich angeblich auskennst, warum wird zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten angerufen?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*T-Mobile Service 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Ich habe jetzt ganz einfach mal bei dieser Nummer angerufen und bin bei T-Mobile rausgekommen und da geht es wohl um ne Tarifinfo. Für 5 € monatlich kann man am Wochenende kostenfrei ins Festnetz und ins T-Mobile Netz telefonieren und diese Option wird wohl den Leuten angeboten die auch am Wochenende telefoniert haben.

Die Nummer ist auf alle Fälle kostenfrei wurde mir zugesichert.

Zur Info an alle. Wenn man dort anruft und seine T-Mobile Nummer angibt und sich das Angebot anhört dann sollten auch die Anrufe aufhören weil man ja bereits informiert wurde.

Gruß Tschugie


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile Service 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zur Info an alle. Wenn man dort anruft und seine T-Mobile Nummer angibt und sich das Angebot anhört dann sollten auch die Anrufe aufhören weil man ja bereits informiert wurde.


Warum soll jemand aktiv werden, um  krasse  Coldcalls  zu beenden?
 Stellt ja wohl alles auf den Kopf.  

Die T-Com hat sie ja wohl nicht alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

ich bekomm echt zu viel was kann man dagegen machen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

bei mir haben die auch die ganze zeit angerufen gehabt einfach die nummer weg drücken wenn die anrufen nach einiger zeit hören die auf anzu rufen 
hab schon seit ca 2 wochen keinen anruf mehr von denen bekommen.

E.K


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Also , laut Telecom is das keine ihrer Telefonnummern , auf nachfragen haben die diese mich anrufende Nummer gesperrt , mal sehen was daraus wird


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Habe Gestern erst wieder einen Anruf der angeblich gesperrten Nummer bekommen.Nur ein kurzes Klingeln von höchstens 2 Sekunden und dann wurde wieder aufgelegt.Wer also sein Handy nicht schon in der Hand hat kann das Drann gehen eh vergessen,da dann schon aufgelegt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

ich werde auch schon seit Wochen von dieser Nummer genervt. Meistens klingelt sie so kurz, dass man es gar nicht schafft ranzugehen. Letzte Woche schaffte ich es einmal, da meldete sich eine Frau vom "T-Mobile Kundenservice" und fragte, ob sie stören würde, das musste ich bejahen, weil ich grad bei 8°C und Nieselregen barfuss draussen am Briefkasten stand. Das sagte ich ihr und sie wollte sich nochmal melden. dann hatte ich jeden zweiten Tag wieder die Nummer drauf. Heute Mittag schaffte ich es dann nochmal, ranzugehen. Die Frau schien total perplex und erst kam gar nichts, nach einigen Sekunden meldete sie sich dann wieder mit "T-Mobile Kundenservice" und fing dann an von Tarifen usw. zu erzählen. Sie schien irgendwie betrunken oder total benebelt, ich konnte sie kaum verstehen und irgendwann legte sie mitten im Gespräch einfach auf !!?? Hallo ?? Was ist denn das für ein Kundenservice ??
Weiß jemand, ob ich bei 0800 bezahlen muß, wenn ich rangehe und wie teuer wäre es, wenn ich zurückrufen würde ?
Danke  Micha


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Hallo,
werde auch seit einer Woche ständig angerufen. Teilweise dreimal am Tag und klingeln tuts nur einmal, sehr witzig!!! Habe echt die Schnautze voll!! Weiß leider auch  nicht, was man dagegen tun kann. Ich denke ich werde der T-Mobil mal eine e-mail schicken.
LG Tine


----------



## blowfish (1 November 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich bei 0800 bezahlen muß, wenn ich rangehe und wie teuer wäre es, wenn ich zurückrufen würde ?
> Danke  Micha



Schau auf deine Rechnung von T-Com. Ich denke doch, dass das dein Anbieter ist. Dort steht kostenlose Sevicenummer. dazu gehören alle Nummern die mit 08003300... anfangen. Ich denke, dass T-Com damit den Cold Call umgehen möchte und hofft auf jede Menge Rückrufe um ihr "supigünstig Angebot" an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.


----------



## Tilo (23 November 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Nummern, die ich nicht kenne rufe ich grundsätzlich nicht zurück. Wenn es wirklich wichtig ist, kann sich der Anrufer auf meinem AB verewigen oder mich später noch mal anrufen. Bei allen mir bekannten R-Call Anbietern wird mir gesagt, wer unbedingt einen Rückruf von mir haben möchte. Ich kann dann selber entscheiden, ob ich den gewünschten Rückruf tätige oder nicht. Die Kosten für diesen Rückruf sollten aber auch angesagt werden. (So hat mir das der letzte Anbieter erzählt, dass es Pflicht wäre seit Mitte diesen Jahres.) 
Wenn diese 0800330034550 es nicht begreifen will, haben sie schlicht und ergreifend Pech gehabt! Wozu gibt es die Möglichkeit der Rufnummernsperre bei der FRITZ!Box??? Klick.Tip.Klick. Und Ruhe is... 
So hab ich das gemacht, nachdem man mich an 3Tagen in der Woche nachts um 2:30 Uhr bis 4:00 Uhr angebimmelt hat. Jetzt hab ich meine Ruhe und wieder einen ungestörten Nachtschlaf.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: werden seit Tagen von 0800330034550 angeklingelt*

Klingt ein wenig nach einem etwas schieflaufenden Outbound-Dialer bei T-Mobile. Niemand, der etwas verkaufen will, lässt nachts anrufen. Wobei die Telekom da ja einiges anders macht. 

Vielleicht sollte man mal die 0800 33 00800 anrufen und denen erklären, dass da was spinnen würde. 

und 0800- und 0180-Nummern dürfen als Anrufernummer übertragen werden. 0900, 0137 und 118xy hingegen nicht.


----------

